# Eat a Roach and Be the First in Line   -



## digitalronin (Sep 24, 2006)

*Eat a Roach and Be the First in Line *[FONT=geneva,arial]- [/FONT]
[FONT=geneva,arial][SIZE=-2]Thursday, September 21, 2006 [/SIZE][/FONT]

(09-21) 13:34 PDT Gurnee, Ill. (AP) -- 

Why wait in line when you can just eat a cockroach? That's the question Six Flags Great America is asking its thrill seekers during its Halloween-themed FrightFest. The amusement park is daring customers to eat a live Madagascar hissing cockroach in exchange for unlimited line-jumping privileges.

The promotion, which has Lake County Health Department officials shaking their heads, starts Oct. 7.

Anyone who chows down the entire 2- to 3-inch horned cockroach gets a pass for four people to cut to the front of ride lines through Oct. 29.
Park officials insist it's safe to eat the crunchy critters, but health officials are cautioning participants.

Consuming live roaches might increase risks of gastrointestinal illness and allergies, according to Bill Mays, Lake County Health Department's community health director.

Cockroach eaters will have to sign waivers and still pay admission fees, said Six Flags spokesman James Taylor.

The bug buffet continues with a cooked roach eating contest Oct. 13  Friday, Oct. 13.

Taylor says he's hoping someone can beat the 2001 Guinness Book of World Records feat in which a British man downed 36 cockroaches.

"I've heard people say, 'Wow,''Ew,' a lot of one-worders," Taylor said. "A lot have said that they wouldn't eat a cockroach, but they sure would like to see someone else do it."

http://entomology.unl.edu/k12/Croach/roachinfo/hissing_roaches.jpg
---------------
Moderator Note:
Image edited out - follow link above to view -
because it exceeds MT's 600x600 limit.
- Jonathan Randall
- MT Moderator


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would be waiting in line because I would never ever eat a crckroach.
Terry


----------



## bydand (Sep 24, 2006)

Exactly how many different ways are there to say NO!  There are a lot of things I would eat, but roaches are not on my menu for any amount of rides.  Been there done that for Great America, no rides I saw worth losing my lunch and dignity in front of others over.


----------



## digitalronin (Sep 24, 2006)

the pass is for four people, so all u need is one person willing.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I'd rather wait in line, thanks... so I'll _pass_ on this offer.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 24, 2006)

That park is about an hour from my house. Been there tons of times. We'll probably go the Fright Fest sometime in October but we'll definitely be waiting in line!

The funny thing is when this came on the news the other day my husband jokingly said, "wait til PITA hears about this" and just this morning on the news, sure enough PITA is now protesting it and wants the park to cease the promotion. I think the PITA fanatics should rescue the roaches and provide life-long love and care for them in their own homes, or perhaps build a sanctuary.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 24, 2006)

Watching "Fear Factor" contestants downing the six-legged critters was nauseating enough.  I'll pass.  :barf:


----------



## Sam (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd consider it, if I could have a bottle of water.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 24, 2006)

I would definately do it! Besides I love grossing people out with my weird food habits. This would be difnately something I would do aslong as I knew they couldn't kill me.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 25, 2006)

It seems the younger generation is more willing. I think they've all been desensitized by Fear Factor. That show grosses me out but my kids love it.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 25, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> "wait til PITA hears about this"


I think you mean PETA. The animal-rights terrorists at PETA can certainly be a PITA, but the acronyms are different.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 25, 2006)

Kreth said:


> I think you mean PETA. The animal-rights terrorists at PETA can certainly be a PITA, but the acronyms are different.



:lfao:

LMAO!!! Duh. I can't believe I did that. 

Personally, I'm a member...you know...*P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals?


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 25, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> It seems the younger generation is more willing. I think they've all been desensitized by Fear Factor. That show grosses me out but my kids love it.



Yeah...the bug-eating - and other weird eats - is the number one reason why I would NEVER try out for "Fear Factor".  Especially because I'm already a very picky eater as it is...


----------



## Drac (Sep 25, 2006)

Kreth said:


> I think you mean PETA.The animal-rights terrorists at PETA


 
Heard on the news this morning that they are considering legal action to put a stop to this...


----------



## zDom (Sep 25, 2006)

Do you get to use condiments? Some good barbecue sauce can make anything tasty


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 25, 2006)

One of my brothers ate cicadas a couple years ago (remember Brood X?) Or more accurately, cicada nymphs (i.e., young cicadas).  He sauteed them with butter and some other spices, and said they were pretty good.  I'll pass on the cicadas too, thanks...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 25, 2006)

Definately I would do it if I needed to.  However, I do not need to be first in line! :rofl:


----------



## Shodan (Sep 25, 2006)

Kinda cheap.......gonna make a person eat a whole cockroach and not give them free entrance?

  I wouldn't do it for free entrance OR line cutting priveledges.....YUCK!!


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 25, 2006)

Have you seen the lines at six flags and similar places? I would definately eat them even if they were big, juicy, cruncy, alive, and I wasn't allowed to puke. I hate fear factor because it always seems to come on during dinner time. I would eat them because I tend to do stuff that shock people. Hell, I would eat one for only ten bucks!


----------



## zDom (Sep 25, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:


> I would eat them because I tend to do stuff that shock people. Hell, I would eat one for only ten bucks!



Hmm I think we can come up with $10. Have a digital camera?

I'll pitch in two bucks toward the effot


----------



## zDom (Sep 25, 2006)

gah. typo and edit not working: add an R for effoRt.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 25, 2006)

Umm are you serious. I was. If my mom says yes and you give me ten dollars and the animal it self I will eat it.


----------



## BrandiJo (Sep 25, 2006)

um eww, both to the 10 buck thing (no offense hun) and the ride thing


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 25, 2006)

Kreth said:


> I think you mean PETA. The animal-rights terrorists at PETA can certainly be a PITA, but the acronyms are different.


 

No , PITA is accurate enough.


----------



## Drac (Sep 25, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I think I'd rather wait in line, thanks... so I'll _pass_ on this offer.


 
Same here...


----------

